# Best wishers for our warriors.



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I hope you guys stay safe and know that most of us back here appreciate your sacrifice for our country. Even us old vets remember what it is like to be away from home, friends, and family during the holidays. I pray for you guys and wish the politicians would just let you "get er done" so you can come home.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Best Wishes and many Thank You's to all who serve our country!


----------

